# Pricing basketball jersey using vinyl



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure how to price this job, or if I should even take it. I was asked to quote a job for about 60 basketball jersey's for a local rec dept. BTW...they have 8 different teams, that is why I am using vinyl. I gave them my price and then was asked what would it cost to print them if they provided the jersey's. Knowing that the new league director works for a sporting goods warehouse and can order directly from Augusta, I knew this question was coming. I gave him a price and now he is asking for my BEST price, because he has found someone else that can do it for $4 less per jersey.

I just want to make sure I am pricing this right. So, here are my thoughts.

It will take approx one ft vinyl to do front team name, 4" number, back 6".
Cost in vinyl $2.50 per ft.
$6 per jersey is what I am thinking. I double my money on the vinyl, and make an extra $ since I am not making anything on the garment.

I am concerned that I am not pricing it enough for the time it takes to weed the vinyl. 

If I don't get the job because someone else gave a better price, so be it...I just don't want offer a price that is going to cost me instead of make money for me. With that said, I don't want to quote to much when I could have done it for less and got the job. 

How do you price jobs like this? Thanks


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Bear in mind not everyone on this forum is in the decoration part of the business. Lots of end user customers can see discussions on pricing on this forum. Most of us decorating know the price of vinyl so if you just disclose how much you plan to use per garment we can pretty much figure out what cost will be. I wouldn't go discussing any of our product costs on here such as garments, vinyl, etc.

Seeings how you disclosed pricing though, the $6 you mentioned is that what you gave him and he said he had someone who could do it for $2?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Let him know when the prints wash off to come back to you and you will do it right. Never ever let a customer dictate price. If you do you will go out of business


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

Mtnview said:


> Bear in mind not everyone on this forum is in the decoration part of the business. Lots of end user customers can see discussions on pricing on this forum. Most of us decorating know the price of vinyl so if you just disclose how much you plan to use per garment we can pretty much figure out what cost will be. I wouldn't go discussing any of our product costs on here such as garments, vinyl, etc.
> 
> Seeings how you disclosed pricing though, the $6 you mentioned is that what you gave him and he said he had someone who could do it for $2?


Sorry about that with giving pricing...I didn't know. No, I haven't given him the $6 price yet. The first quote was on reversible and I said $12 and the other quote was $8. Now he is looking at one that only requires one side front and back, so I was thinking half, which is $6. I figure that the other person will do the same or close to it.

Again, sorry about giving my price for vinyl.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

wedgees said:


> Again, sorry about giving my price for vinyl.


Don't worry about. Just thought I would make you aware there a lot of end users that can see all the posts so if we discuss our prices they see it too.

If I were doing 60 jerseys I would go with screen printed numbers for the back. You can get them from one of our vendors. Since you are splitting that 60 between 8 different teams I would do the vinyl like you were thinking for the team names. I would probably give him a price between $6 and $7. $3 for the numbers on the back and $3.50 or so for the names on the front. If he wants a color or number style for the back that doesn't allow for using standard screen printed numbers it would cost more.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For vinyl front and back, not reversible, we are at 10 if they supply the jerseys. Since we lose the spif on the garments we mark up the printing. Also, we don't replace for mistakes. If we ruin a jersey, they replace it.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

Next time just go with Stahls or comparable for pre-cut vinyl numbers. Will save you the time weeding and cutting. Also since it's a rec league just go in there with the standard #1 - #20, as most rec team kids aren't caught up on having numbers of their NBA idols. At least not yet.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

binki said:


> For vinyl front and back, not reversible, we are at 10 if they supply the jerseys. Since we lose the spif on the garments we mark up the printing.


These prices we suggest will vary depending on your location. Binki I think is in Cali (not sure) while we are a smaller midwest city so prices will definitely be different.



binki said:


> Also, we don't replace for mistakes. If we ruin a jersey, they replace it.


Same here. We don't replace customer supplied garments. We have a sign hanging that says we are not responsible for replacing customer supplied garments that may be damaged during the decoration process.


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

We charge by the inch and double it. This covers my cost for weeding and heat pressing it on. This doesn't include the price of the shirt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes. We have a store front in Southern California


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

dougie54 said:


> We charge by the inch and double it. This covers my cost for weeding and heat pressing it on. This doesn't include the price of the shirt.


What do you charge per inch?


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

80 cents per inch. By the height of the design, number or printing in vinyl.


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

Do it in Vinyl and stick with your pricing. We always use the cost of supplies x 2, Do that and you will be fine. This will allow for your cost of labor, any mistakes on cutting, and misc supplies.


----------

